# lamacital



## johncav (May 9, 2005)

hope i spelled it write just wondering if anyone tried lamacital i just started taking it along with celexa 5mg and zoloft 25mgs wanted to know if there is any side effects and how good it is for dp/dr the zoloft is great for depression but it is terrrible for my dp/dr i and memory 
John


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

I hear it's being used successfully with DP most patients.

I took it for about two weeks and it made my DR 10 times worse plus I got a dark spot on my face. Luckily, when I went off of the drug, the Sx went back to the way I was feeling before stating the drug. I guess, and correct me if I am wrong, a side effect is a rash that could be very harmful. _THAT RASH IS VERY RARE !_.

-DazzieMae


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

DazzieMae said:


> I hear it's being used successfully with DP most patients.
> 
> I took it for about two weeks and it made my DR 10 times worse plus I got a dark spot on my face. Luckily, when I went off of the drug, the Sx went back to the way I was feeling before stating the drug. I guess, and correct me if I am wrong, a side effect is a rash that could be very harmful. _THAT RASH IS VERY RARE !_.


A _dangerous_ rash is quite rare, but ordinary rashes are supposed to occur in about 10% of cases. In my case Lamictal has been very helpful.


----------



## Darek (Jul 14, 2005)

A _dangerous_ rash is quite rare, but ordinary rashes are supposed to occur in about 10% of cases. In my case Lamictal has been very helpful.[/quote]

So - you say it was helpful. In what kind of way, may I ask?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Johncav, has lamotrigine done much for you yet? Revdoc, is it still helping? How long did it take to notice any benefit? How much were you taking when it first started to kick in?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i'm also curious about this drug. anyone have any more experiences they'd like to share? plzplzplz?? pretty please with sugar on top? :shock: i'd like to know so maybe i can tell my p'doc about it and start taking it... shit it's probably better than the combo i'm on now. (paxil and zyprexa)


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

i have been taking 25,50,75 and 100 mg now for a little more then a month and i'd say it has some benefit but nothing ground breaking but i am not up to the target dose which is 200 mg daily i will keep ya posted


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm at 100 mg, going to 150 next week, then up to 200. I've noticed that I rarely think about DR/DP now. Getting rid of self-monitoring is something I see as a huge improvement. I also have more energy (except for today; so far the most energy I've expended is lifting my coffee cup).

One weird side-effect - normally I'm prone to heat rash, eczema, etc. All gone! Huh? I take lamotrigine and my rash clears up? WTF? Then again I take stimulants and calm down, I take pain-killers and turn totally manic. I must be made of anti-matter or something, which I guess would go along way toward explaining why things seem unreal to me.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

btw what anti-depresent are you on tom?, im assuming that cuz it works best with a combo. I am on paxil currently if it doenst do anything im goign onto lamictal as well.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

orangeaid said:


> btw what anti-depresent are you on tom?, im assuming that cuz it works best with a combo. I am on paxil currently if it doenst do anything im goign onto lamictal as well.


I take Parnate, an MAOI*. That and a side order of xanax kept me essentially symptom-free for 10 years. This was after years and years of failure with a jillion other meds. For the sake of keeping this post from going on forever, I'll just say that the combo had stopped working quite as well, so I figured I'd try and augment it with lamictal. No one seems to know quite what to expect from this combo, but so far it seems to be helping. There's some room for improvement, but I'm not in hell anymore.

*In case you're interested, my experience with the "horrors" ( :roll: ) of the dietary restrictions have been that I basically I eat what I want, no problems. And I love aged cheese! I don't know about figs and broad beans, but I mean, big loss.


----------

